# Chihuahua Mountain Kingsnake



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I was checking on our newest pet last night and didn't see him anywhere, after taking a closer look there he was ... in between the mesh lid on the lip of the tank


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

lol nice :laugh:


----------



## Xemisions (Apr 26, 2005)

haha bet that had you a bit frightened...


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

haha :laugh: your snake looks good he has verry nice colours


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Great snake.........


----------

